# Mooo cho



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 21, 2020)

Acl Mooo Cho 7 ozs Ridgefield park N.J.  Serve Hot or Cold.  Love the cow! Bottle made by Owen Illinois glass in 1964 (hey that's my year!) and is Duraglas G-1704 . 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 21, 2020)

I also love the fact that it is made with defattened milk.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

